# Welcome Home, Birdman!!!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Hide the drugs kids...

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53717/20080723/birdman_back_to_denver/

Birdman Back To Denver
Jul 23, 2008 6:51 PM EST

Chris "The Birdman" Andersen will return to the Denver Nuggets next season. He agreed to sign a one-year contract with the team, multiple sources said Wednesday.

Andersen will make a league minimum $998,000 next season.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well this should make dumping Camby for absolutley nothing feel alot better to Denver fans...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who needs Camby?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Well this should make dumping Camby for absolutley nothing feel alot better to Denver fans...



Agreed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He was born to be a mile high


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Agreed.


Really?


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

the nuggets have to be the stupidest team ever signing this loser idc if its minimum look at him http://www.realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Anderson_Chris_noh.jpg


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hes actually a really great guy, decent player, and a lockerroom friend. of course judging somebody by a silly face is so cool these days...

****ing retard.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dont even try to win "Sig of the Year" Giordun!!! Thats mine damnit! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am glad he got another chance in the NBA. It seems as if he really turned his life around, and I want him to give it another shot. Everybody deserves a 2nd chance.


----------

